# Boxcab aka the Bobbercab



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Boxcab aka the Bobbercab, ala the Aaron Loyet method


After reading Aaron's thread on LSC I did a quick survey and to my surprise I had both a spare Bobber body and the Aristo drive brick.





The brick was on a model bash that just didn’t work out at all so it got scrapped, I did reuse the base chassis.





Not too bad, luckily I was able to find doors for the sides, that’s a Piko window w/ screen mesh as radiator, basswood pilots, next up filling the cupola gap. 








More to come


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to paint it first!


Almost done: Test run on the pizza for clearances: A-OK





Still need headlights














Next, paint shop.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like a great "topping" for your "pizza" ! 

nice job. 

Greg


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really great Vic! 
Glad it will run on the Pizza. 
Don


----------



## FHER_operator (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, that's really creative! I'm taking mental notes for when I try building some work equipment... you just have that "look" of the vintage boxcab captured perfectly! 


-Steven


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Is paint in the future for this? Excellent work.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its in the paintshop currently, once it comes nice bright and shiny out of the shop and is promptly pulled thru that field of mud geysers right next to the paintshop, I will post some pics.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update, out of the paint shop, ready for decals, the dark patches are glossy paint where the decals will go. Weathering is next after decals.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I think it be done...but I think I put too much ink in the latest batch of inkwash, came out quite a grimier than i expected


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Two coats Matte and a dusting of dust I think its about as done as its going to get.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Now THAT looks great. We can't wait to see it trundling around on your pizza layout at the Southwest Garden Railway Show in Pomona during the first weekend in November.


----------

